# Was holen Hitman oder Far Cry 3?



## warkill15 (18. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
in denn nächsten wochen kommen ja geniale spiele raus.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen:
Das neue Hitman oder Far Cry 3? (Beide für PC)

Wegen denn Anforderungen brauche ich mir keine sorgen machen habe mir gerade
ein Gaming PC zusammen gebaut.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2012)

Wenn dir beide zusagen, du aber im Moment nur eines willst, dann kauf dir einfach das Spiel, auf das du momentan mehr Lust hast.
Das andere holst dir dann einfach später.


----------



## Mothman (18. November 2012)

Hitman kommt ja - glaube ich - 10 Tage früher raus. Also wenn du eh richtig Bock auf beide hast, dann würde ich das in Betracht ziehen.
Wenn du meine PERSÖNLICHE Meinung hören willst:
Ich interessiere mich um ein Vielfaches mehr für Far Cry 3. Open-World aus der Ego-Ansicht mit RPG-Elementen. Sowas ist genau mein Ding.
Gespielt habe ich logischerweise noch keines von beiden, daher kann ich dir auch keine wirkliche Empfehlung geben.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. November 2012)

Da kann ich Mothman nur zustimmen. Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf FarCry3. Grafisch so ähnlich wie Crysis sollte es ein ganz tolles Erlebnis werden. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## golani79 (19. November 2012)

Ich muss zu FC3 ja sagen, dass ich erstmal abwarte - Teil 2 war dann doch nicht sooo toll und mit Hitman war ich eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Falls Du grad REIN zufällig eine neue Grafikkarte brauchst, dann hol Dir eine AMD 7950 bei mindfactory oder caseking - da sind nämlich Downloadcodes für Far Cry 3 UND Hitman-Absolution dabei 


Ansonsten sind die Spiele zu unterschiedlich, um es sagen zu können. Ich persönlich würde wohl eher mit Far Cry 3 glücklich werden, da Hitman recht schwer sein soll, und ich HASSE es, wenn ich nach 5-6 Versuchen bei nem Spiel immer noch nicht weiterkomme


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

njoa, wenn man ne Karter der 7800der Serie nimmt ist immerhin FC3 dabei
Und so ist es halt schwierig zu beantwortet, da ja doch 2 unterschiedliche Genre bedient werden und man so garkeine Infos übber die Vorlieben hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

Würde ich vor die Wahl gestellt werden, käme für mich nur FC3 in Frage.
Der Glatzkopf mit Strichcode auf'm Schädel hat mir nach zwei Versuchen (Teil 1 und 2) keine weitere Lust auf Sequels bereitet, von daher...


----------



## warkill15 (19. November 2012)

Also im moment sind mehr leute für Far Cry 3 

Denke ich werde mit Far Cry 3 mehr Spaß haben Open World, RPG, Gute Grafik usw.
@ Herbboy bin Nvidia und Intel Anhänger. Habe nur schlechte erfahrungen mit AMD gemacht.

Jetzt noch ne andere Frage:
Sollte man es sich über Uplay oder Steam holen?

Preislich sind sie ja gleich nur wegen dem Multiplayer laufen beide Plattformen auf einem server oder trennen sie sich?


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

warkill15 schrieb:


> @ Herbboy bin Nvidia und Intel Anhänger. Habe nur schlechte erfahrungen mit AMD gemacht.


 Und ich nur gute, das einzige (nicht durch einen Patch/Treiber lösbare) Problem in den letzten 10 Jahren bei 4 CPUs, 6 Mainboards und 5 Grafikkarten hatte ich mal mit nem intel-Board - und nun?  Beide Plattformen tun sich nichts, da hast Du mal mit AMD, mal mit Nvidia , mal mit Intel Probleme. Du findest immer Leute, die mit keinem der dreien mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und auch keinen, der nicht MAL ein kleines Problem hatte, was erst mit neuen Treibern behoben wurde... Und oft hat es auch nix mit dem CPU/Graka-Chip zu tun, sondern mit dem Mainboard- oder Grakahersteller (zB wenn ein Hersteller wie MSI oder Asus oder so ein eigenes BIOS auf die Graka macht, was bei einigen Spielen Fehler verursacht, oder Gigabyte ein "verhunztes" Board auf den Markt bringt usw. )




> Sollte man es sich über Uplay oder Steam holen?
> 
> Preislich sind sie ja gleich nur wegen dem Multiplayer laufen beide Plattformen auf einem server oder trennen sie sich?


 also, soweit ich weiß brauchst Du für die Steam-Version auch noch uplay, d.h. du startest es per Steam, dann wird auch uplay gestartet und das Spiel ist nutzbar. Wie ist das denn preislich mit DVD-Versionen? Oft hast Du grad bei Release sehr gute Angebote.

Ich kauf mir wohl demnächst eine 7950, falls Du interesse hast, könnt ich meinen FarCry3-Code verkaufen. Ich hab es nämlich schon vor 2 Monaten per Vorverkaufsbox "reserviert" bei MediaMarkt, daher verhöker ich den Code von AMD sowieso


----------



## warkill15 (19. November 2012)

wenn du dein code loswerden willst sagst mir halt was willst schreibst mich einfach an wenn es soweit ist. 

was AMD betrifft bei 2 CPUs und 3 grakas hat ein einziges mal 1 CPU richtig funktioniert.

Außerdem benutzte ich noch die Nvidia 3D brille da brauch ich so oder so eine Nvidia Graka 

Bevor einer kommt und sagt 3D ist nur geld verschwendung, erst ausprobieren dann reden. Mit der richtigen Graka und Bildschirm ist es der Hammer
vor allem die Ego shooter :sabber:


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

warkill15 schrieb:


> wenn du dein code loswerden willst sagst mir halt was willst schreibst mich einfach an wenn es soweit ist.


 vermutlich Mitte nächste Woche.



> was AMD betrifft bei 2 CPUs und 3 grakas hat ein einziges mal 1 CPU richtig funktioniert.


 das ist aber nicht normal, das weißt Du sicher - sonst würden ja dauernd Leute meckern, dass ihre AMD-CPU/Graka nicht geht  bei nvidia zB weiß ich auch noch, dass es da mal ne Graka gab, die bei sehr vielen Leuten Hitze-Probleme gemacht hatte. Oder dass nach einem neuen Treiber Spiel X und Spiel Y plötzlich Fehler hatten usw. 




> Außerdem benutzte ich noch die Nvidia 3D brille da brauch ich so oder so eine Nvidia Graka


 dann isses was anderes, aber ein teurer Spaß... erstens wegen Brille, zweitens wegen passendem Monitor UND dann noch die Graka - die AMD 7950 zB ist mit 260-270€ nur so teuer wie GTX 660Ti, aber (übertaktet) fast so stark wie eine GTX 670. Die GTX660Ti wiederum ist nur so stark wie die 7870 für 200€ ...   und bei 3D muss es ja auch eine sehr gute Karte sein, weil die FPS sich quasi halbieren ^^


----------

